# PC geht an, Monitor aber nicht



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe beschlossen mir einen PC zu kaufen da ein Laptop nicht immer so gut zum spielen ist. Ich wollte mir keinen fertigen kaufen also habe ich mir einen zusammengebaut. Er geht zwar an, Lüfter drehen sich aber beim Bildschirm passiert gar nichts. Ich habe schon vermutet dass der RAM eventuell nicht richtig drin ist weil ja auch kein Bios-Fehler-Geräusch kommt aber daran liegt es auch nicht. Mir fällt auch grad überhaupt nichts mehr ein und Google hilft auch nicht mehr weiter. Vielleicht (oder sogar mit Sicherheit ) habe ich auch etwas falsch angeschlossen wer weiß war ja mein erstes Mal. Was ich auch komisch finde wenn ich den PC anschalte bekomm ich ihn nur über das Netzteil aus den Powerschalter länger drücken bringt nichts. Auch der Reset Schalter scheint nicht zu funktionieren (obwohl ich ihn eigentlich richtig angeschlossen habe). Könnte es auch am Prozessor liegen? Aber da müsste ja eigentlich ein Piepton kommen oder? 

Mein PC:

Mainboard: ASRock 770 Extreme3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 550 Ti Golden Sample
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX PC3-10667U CL7 (1333 MHz)
Netzteil: 550W

Glaub mehr brauch man ja nicht...

Hoffe mal mit kann jemand helfen 

MfG
Lykas


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn er über die Power und Resetknöpfe nicht zu bedienen ist, fehlen warscheinlich noch Kabel.
Ich glaube ich hatte das bei meinem PC auch am Anfang, weil ich es zum ersten mal gemacht hab und die Kabel vergessen hatte.

Aber frag mich nicht welche das jetzt sein müssen, und wo rein die gehören 


Da müssen mal die Experten hier ne Ansage machen.


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Immer die Kacke so mit der Technik 

Naja mit dem Power Knopf bekomm ich ihn ja an... aber nicht wieder aus. Also scheint irgendwas noch nicht zu stimmen ich such auch schon die ganze Zeit den Fehler...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2011)

ohne speaker aufm mainboard bekommst du kein bios fehlersignal, hat das obard fehler leds?
monitor irichtig an grafikkarte? die produziert sogar ohne stromanschluss ein bild


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juli 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst



Palimbula schrieb:


> Folgende Ursachen kann ein "dunkler Bildschirm" haben:
> 
> 1. Grafikkarte ist defekt
> 2. Grafikkarte erhält nicht genug Strom
> ...



Hier hat nämlich noch einer mit einem dunklen Bildschirm zu kämpfen --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187399-kuhler-netzteil-evtl-gehaeuse/


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

@ichbinnichtschuld
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nein solche LEDs sind da nicht und ich werde es ja wohl noch hinbekommen die Grafikkarte richtig an den Bildschirm anzuschließen (will ich doch mal hoffen^^)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@Palimbula[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ach habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Ich werde gleich mal etwas ausprobieren mal schauen ob das hilft ...[/font]


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen ? HDMI ?

könntest du paar Bilder machen wie alles angeschlossen ist , also eher innen


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

AH! Ich habe vielleicht den Fehler. Beim Prozessor sind 2 Pins verbogen. Ich habe einen schon wieder aufgerichtet den anderen mach ich gleich noch. Ich habe gelesen solange die nur verbogen sind kann man sie noch wieder hinbiegen. Muss mir wohl ausversehen passiert sein beim Lüfter drauf machen weil das so schwer ging hoffe mal ich mache hier fortschritte... :S


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

ja is möglich , vorsichtig und langsam wieder gradebiegen sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja also ich hab die beiden jetzt wieder gerade gemacht aber es ändert sich immer noch nichts... Ich finde es allerdings trotzdem merkwürdig das ich den PC über den Power-Schalter an, aber nicht mehr aus bekomme. Das geht doch eigentlich immer (vorausgesetzt es ist alles richtig angeschlossen). Ich verstehe es grad wirklich nicht ich meine wenn ich das zeug von Gehäuse falsch angeschlossen habe kann es doch nicht sein dass der ganze PC nicht angeht oder? Das glaub ich irgendwie nicht :S Aber ich weiß es ja nicht... Und ich schau jetzt nochmal nach ob ich nicht doch irgendwas falsch angeschlossen habe.


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

kontrollier nochmal ob die Pins jetzt richtig sitzen wenn alle grade sind sollte die CPU ganz leicht reinflutschen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2011)

beim lüfter draufmachen sollten der cpu bereits fest im sockel sitzen. der ruscht von alleine rein, wenn man die beiden dreiecke übereinander hat und dann legt man den hebel um. dann ist der cpu beim lüfteranbau bereits bombenfest


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Jau die Pins sind alle definitiv richtig und der geht auch ganz einfach rein. Ich habe wiedermal etwas herausgefunden und zwar soll mein Netzteil was ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich gut sein. Es soll sogar völliger Müll sein.
Kann es sein dass das Netzteil einfach nicht auf die ganzen Sachen klar kommt? Ich mein klar 550W Netzteil aber es soll viel weniger Leistung besitzen...

Netzteil: LC Power (LC5550)

Ich kann es ja mal nachher mit einem anderen Netzteil probieren das es definitiv schaffen müsste. Aber ich habe wirklich nur schlechtes darüber gelesen. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen?


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

reichen tut das Netzteil aber sollte man schon austauschen 

hast du die Komponenten in ein neues Gehäuse eingebaut ?


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja, das Gehäuse ist neu warum?


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juli 2011)

LC-Power, spöttisch auch als Hersteller von Chinaböllern bezeichnet, verwendet nicht immer die qualitativ hochwertigsten Bauteile. Auch ist der Aufbau der Netzteile immer wieder mal interessant gestaltet.

Ich bzw. meine Frau hatten über mehrere Jahre ein LC-Power-Netzteil im Einsatz und hatten nie Probleme. Es kann sich dabei aber auch eine Ausnahme von der Regel gehandelt haben


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

Lykas523 schrieb:


> Ja, das Gehäuse ist neu warum?



hast du die Abstandshalter eingebaut ?


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Ja hab ich


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2011)

hast du vlt nochn lautsprecher den du an bios speaker anschluss anschließen kannst?


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Ah ich habe nochmal geschaut und beim Gehäuse war tatsächlich einer dabei. Nur als ich den angeschlossen habe und den PC dann eingeschaltet hab kam trotzdem kein Ton :S
Langsam vermute ich dass es irgendetwas mit dem Mainboard bzw. dem Bios zu tun hat weil ich glaube das dass ich den PC ein aber nicht ausschalten kann liegt daran dass das Bios gar nicht startet weil wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe steuert das alles und auch den Power Knopf... Kann dat? Weil bevor ich mir was neues bestelle bzw Teile wieder umtausche will ich mir auch sicher sein dass es daran liegt...


----------



## muehe (30. Juli 2011)

Fotos kannst nich machen ?

ansonsten mit anderem Netzteil testen oder Board zurück , heutzutage hätte ich auch n AM3+ Board gekauft

aus der ferne immer schlecht kannst aber auch mal Rams raus , Grafikkarte raus , Festplatte abstöpseln und nur den 20+4 Pin Anschluss dranlassen , den 4-pin(oder4+4pin) für CPU und Lüfter für CPU


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Wüsste garnicht wie ich Fotos machen sollte so wie es in dem Gehäuse aussieht...  Aber egal ich vermute wohl doch dass es am Board liegt weil er macht ja wirklich garnichts nur die Lüfter laufen halt permanent in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit und auch das Bios gibt keine Pieptöne (was ja bei mir meistens auch am RAM gelegen hat aber eigentlich denke ich dass es nicht daran liegt) aber was mache ich wenn das dann überhaupt nichts bringt mit dem Mainboard? Was wenns doch der Prozessor ist? Aber da müsste es ja mit dem Speaker eigentlich jetzt Töne von sich geben oder? Hach ich weiß nicht so... :S


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juli 2011)

Lykas523 schrieb:


> AH! Ich habe vielleicht den Fehler. Beim Prozessor sind 2 Pins verbogen. Ich habe einen schon wieder aufgerichtet den anderen mach ich gleich noch. Ich habe gelesen solange die nur verbogen sind kann man sie noch wieder hinbiegen. Muss mir wohl ausversehen passiert sein beim Lüfter drauf machen weil das so schwer ging hoffe mal ich mache hier fortschritte... :S


Man baut immer erst die CPU ein und dann den Lüfter drauf. Dann kann man auch nichts verbiegen.


Lykas523 schrieb:


> Netzteil: LC Power (LC5550)
> 
> Ich kann es ja mal nachher mit einem anderen Netzteil probieren das es definitiv schaffen müsste. Aber ich habe wirklich nur schlechtes darüber gelesen. Kann es vielleicht daran liegen?


LC-Power Netzteile sind wirklich der letzte Rotz. Da sollte man nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Ein gutes 500Watt Netzteil kostet wenigstens 50 Euro.

Zu deinem Problem. Es kann auch sein das du beim Power-Reset-Knopf PLUS und MINUS verwechselt hast. 
Rot: +
Schwarz: -
Ist es falsch herum auf das Mainboard gesteckt, hast du sozusagen einen Dauerkurzschluss. Der PC geht zwar an, aber er bootet nicht.
Auch wenn du schreibst das du eigentlich alles richtig angeschlossen hast, kontrolliere das noch mal genau. Verwechseln kann man das recht schnell mal. Bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich die anderen Stecker kontrollieren.


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

Also es sind ja 2 Schalter einmal Power und Reset. Dann gibt es an Kabeln einmal Power SW und einmal Reset SW. Diese beiden haben aber
kein + oder - oder Schwarz und Rote Kabel gibt es auch nicht jedenfalls nicht zusammen... Das einzige wo es + u - gibt sind die beiden PLED Stecker und die habe ich richtig herum rein gemacht.
Aber ich weiß grad nicht was ich machen soll... :S Wenn ich wüsste welche Teile es sind die hier Fehler verursachen würde ich es sofort umtauschen aber ich weiß immer noch nicht wirklich was es ist...


----------



## Lykas523 (30. Juli 2011)

SCHEIßE JA ICH HABS! Ich hatte einen Stromanschluss vergessen (8 Pin Anschluss) Boah ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie ich mich gerade freue  Immer die Kacke so mit mir.... Wirklich darauf hätte jeder kommen können nur ich habe das ganz vergessen xD


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juli 2011)

Auf das Ding darfst du erst mal eine Lage für alle schmeißen


----------

